# Edge/No Edge 180s/360s/Etc.



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Alrite. Thanks, but what's prewinding?

Edit - What if you're like 1 or 3in out of a tail/nosepress?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

In addition to what Mr. Sno said, doing spins out butters is tricky. You often do not have the air time, pop, ollie ability, or choices (i.e. flat or edge) that you do when going off a kicker of any kind. I find that spins out of butters come from one source: brute strength. As Sno said, you don't want to over-pre wind. When in the midst of a butter, you balance and center of gravity is often in enough of a precarious situation as it is. Try to throw a full-on prewind into the mix can cause even more trouble. Enter brute stregth. You need to pre-wind to the extent that you can, without cuasing yourself to unbalance. From there, power is all in the hips. You just need to learn to wip them around as fast as you can. If your going for a 270/360 dismount, use hips to get you the first 180, and then sissor your legs to get the last part. Also, if you notice many people never really land spin-dismounts totally solid. They will land a bit short of 270/360/etc and slide the rest of the way around. Hence the term "butter" and detuned edges.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Kind of related question, when doing a 180 is it easier to learn starting switch and landing normal or starting normal and landing switch. Take into consideration if ones switch riding is not 100% perfected.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

revhi said:


> Kind of related question, when doing a 180 is it easier to learn starting switch and landing normal or starting normal and landing switch. Take into consideration if ones switch riding is not 100% perfected.


Depends on the person. Some find it easier to do it one way, some find it easier to do it the opposite.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Completely true^^^^
> 
> I found that entering switch and trying to do a 1 was a real bitch. I always launched off kilter and a bad approach = abad take off = a really bad landing.:laugh: Right now, I can fs1 and bs1 regular and fs1 switch but cannot fo rthe life of me get the bs1 switch at the moment...still gotta keep working on it.


B/s switch is the one I can do best of all the 4 versions of 180's (I know, totally bizzare, right?). I find that it helps to think of everything turning around your front (i.e. normally back) leg. Almost as if the side of your body that is downhill is a hinge that is swinging 180. Prewind a bit, but keep your eyes and head centered over your front leg. As soon as you get airborne, sissor your front leg and *immedatlly* spot your landing. 

Works for me...may/may not be helpful to you (hopefully it is!)

Based on every other post you've made, I have no doubt that you'd have these down in like 5-min if you really wanted to. Hah.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

revhi said:


> Kind of related question, when doing a 180 is it easier to learn starting switch and landing normal or starting normal and landing switch. Take into consideration if ones switch riding is not 100% perfected.


I find it easier to go off the jump normal and landing switch for smaller jumps because i can get more spin with the windup when im riding normal. but if i want to go off a big jump and the landing is somewhat steep then i prefer going off of it switch so i can navigate the landing more comfortably


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

What do you mean with


> Just before launch, there is a quick edge change to their heel edge as they leave the ramp


 It prolly is just before your board leaves the jump. Or is it in the beginning when you `ride up` the jump?

(just to be clear )


----------



## KaOTiKM3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Right before you pop off the lip...make an edge change along with the pre winding to get extra rotation going.


I did this trying a FS3 off a kicker, but it seems that my lower body started to come forward underneath me causing me to spin off axis instead of having my weight centered over my board doing the rotation. Needless to say I did not end up landing it cleanly, any ideas how to get my weight centered over my board when clearing the lip doing the setup edge change?


----------

